
Adobe demos “photoshop for audio,” lets you edit speech as easily as text - YeGoblynQueenne
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/11/adobe-voco-photoshop-for-audio-speech-editing/
======
benmcnelly
Quick Facts: > Needs a decent set of audio data to work with, 30 minutes of
audio book will do > They are working on watermarking the waveform some how
try and hamper it being used to impersonate people in a illegal way.

Obviously bringing this tech to the masses is an interesting development. In a
post Donald Trump world, anything we can do to get people to use critical
thinking is great, perhaps eventually we will all develop a photoshop radar
for audio too. Its still pretty crazy to me what we will be able to produce
with audio and visual manipulations on the fly, as well as advanced AI.

